# Distance Learning - Computer Science



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

I will be moving to Australia if may visa is granted. I want to do some distance education while am working. What is the best institution that i can study on distance education in Computer Science, around NSW.

Any information will be appreciated.


----------

